# Crappie action?



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking to get out after work for the first time to try for some crappie action just wondering if anyone is out today having any luck


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Looking to get out after work for the first time to try for some crappie action just wondering if anyone is out today having any luck


i havnt had any luck with the crappies yet but seen a picture of 2 guys that caught about 20 nice ones at mosquito from shore.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Looking to get out after work for the first time to try for some crappie action just wondering if anyone is out today having any luck


I was out today at portage Water temp was 48.7 caught a ton of shorts and a few good ones. 7 fow white 1/32 maribou jig & orange 1/80th jig and 1inch gulp minnow

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

.double post


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

Springfield is on too.wax tails about a foot and a haf deep any submerged pads


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Had a good day at pymatuming. Bobber and minnow.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Indeed you did! Boat or shore?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Went to my spot after work. No luck in my first spot. Second spot got 2 11" and a few drinks. Froze my a$$ off! Still good to get out


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crappieboo420 said:


> Springfield is on too.wax tails about a foot and a haf deep any submerged pads


Wondering if there are (legal sized) crappie available there?(can't tell from the "shoe-measure")Fished there years ago( before size limits) and only caught 7-8"(adult) cookie-cutters like the average ones in Wingfoot and Mogadore-which have no limits.(I have noticed some size improvements already on those two!) If that's still the case, don't understand the thinking of "limits" on that lake?! I was surprised to see Springfield on the "restricted" list.
ps-Assumed they were "adults" since they were spawning?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry double post.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes in a boat. Linesville area.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Yesterday I went to Mogadore and shore fished the big cove on the left side of Lansinger, from one end out to the main lake. NOTHIN! I saw so no fish, I caught no fish, I didn't even see a ripple in the water that could have possibly maybe been a fish! Other than that it was a nice day to get out and take the minnows for walk!


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Wondering if there are (legal sized) crappie available there?(can't tell from the "shoe-measure")Fished there years ago( before size limits) and only caught 7-8"(adult) cookie-cutters like the average ones in Wingfoot and Mogadore-which have no limits.(I have noticed some size improvements already on those two!) If that's still the case, don't understand the thinking of "limits" on that lake?! I was surprised to see Springfield on the "restricted" list.
> ps-Assumed they were "adults" since they were spawning?


14 1/2 shoe lots of big white girls in that lake


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

holy panfish batman....they're catchin' crappie at Skeeter ALREADY?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

This damn cold weather's been making it a pain I think for every Lake granite a lot of guys are catching some decent numbers fish think it would have been a hell of a lot better if this weather was about 5 to 10 degrees warmer surprisingly water temp was at 50 yesterday it's kind of shock since it's only been in the 30s a lot of days anybody thinking about going out this weekend if it's not too junky weather


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> This damn cold weather's been making it a pain I think for every Lake granite a lot of guys are catching some decent numbers fish think it would have been a hell of a lot better if this weather was about 5 to 10 degrees warmer surprisingly water temp was at 50 yesterday it's kind of shock since it's only been in the 30s a lot of days anybody thinking about going out this weekend if it's not too junky weather


im probably gonna try sunday as its my only day off this week. I was gonna try tonight but t-storms are gonna be rolling through so thats a no go. lemmme know how you do if you go out this weekend at all


----------



## NICKWATSON13 (Apr 4, 2016)

mosquitopat said:


> holy panfish batman....they're catchin' crappie at Skeeter ALREADY?


yes sir! i seen a post on facebook, the guy wouldnt tell me exactly where but he said in a shallow cove (which mosquito is littered with them) with a minnow 3' under bobber. and i also think he caught them right after dark. and from SHORE!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bite was nearly nonexistent today. Went wading from 11:30 till 3:30 Tried every trick in the book except live bait. Only managed 2 crappie and some small gills 1/80th jig and 1inch gulp minnow 3.5 ft under a float was the only thing I caught anything on. I was optimistic that the warm temps & light rain earlier might have them going but that wasn’t the case.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Long lake Sunday , nothing. 44 degrees , looked like they were suspended ,10 to 20 ft.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

NICKWATSON13 said:


> yes sir! i seen a post on facebook, the guy wouldnt tell me exactly where but he said in a shallow cove (which mosquito is littered with them) with a minnow 3' under bobber. and i also think he caught them right after dark. and from SHORE!!


wow!!.....thanks Nick for the scoop. I gotta get out there I'm just waitin' for this 60's down to 20's to level out some. It seems the weather has been even more erratic than last year's.


----------



## tonysolon (Jul 24, 2013)

Got 6 keeper crappie from Mosquito lake today. Fished from shore 11am - 1pm. Found no bites at my first 2 spots with submerged woods in 3-6fow. All the crappie came from the 3d spot with woods in 10-12fow. The fish were tight to the woods and hit on small white jig with Bobby Garland baby shad in electric chicken color.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Springfield Lake has* higher % of undersized crappies than most lakes*--not sure why. Maybe ODNR could take a look into introducing saugeye into the lake to help out.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

walleyedave said:


> Springfield Lake has* higher % of undersized crappies than most lakes*--not sure why. Maybe ODNR could take a look into introducing saugeye into the lake


 I catch atleast 10 crappie over 13 but not many over 14 1/2 only got one ice fishing and I'm guessing maybe 2 or 3 during the spawn. The key is push on the beds early and move out to 6 foot after the big white crappie spawn. I know everyone says there are no fish in that lake but I catch them and at better average than portage wingfoot and mogadore.. I do catch my biggest ice fishing portage every year.


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

walleyedave said:


> Springfield Lake has* higher % of undersized crappies than most lakes*--not sure why. Maybe ODNR could take a look into introducing saugeye into the lake


----------

